# Need a vb project on hotel management or someother.....



## chandru_skc (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi guys i am a bsc student.. i need a vb project on hotel management or any other good projects... 

waiting for reply.... and thanks.... and thanks...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry, but please avoid double thread


----------

